# Summer Music Festivals Anyone?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I am thinking of going to Mostly Mozart at least once this Summer to hear Stephen Hough play the Mozart 24th piano concerto, and a little-known oratorio by Wolfie called "Davide Penitente" which I understand is based somewhat on an unfinished Mass in C. Anyone else going to Most Mozart or any of the other summer classical music festivals around the country? And if so, is there something particularly you are looking forward to seeing and hearing?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*This looks interesting...*

https://www.pacificsymphony.org/main.taf?p=1,1

Orange County's Performing Arts Center


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Only one for me.

Electric Picnic Music and Arts Festival.

Rolling Stone rate it one of the best outdoor festivals on the planet. It's grown-up and friendly yet cerebral. It's is always great fun. The line up is always top notch too.... It's kids friendly too.

https://www.electricpicnic.ie/

https://www.electricpicnic.ie/line-up/


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

When I saw the title about summer music festivals I immediately thought Monterey, Woodstock, or the more contemporary Bonnaroo festivals. Then I saw "Mozart" and realized how far out in left field I was. The times they are a changin'. Oh well, it did momentarily bring back memories of the 1972 Peach Tree Festival where I joined with 100,000 of my closest friends to listen to Fleetwood Mac, The James Gang, Three Dog Night, Black Oak Arkansas, and others that don't come to mind at the moment. 

OK, back to Mozart. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

There is the World Choir Games in Shaoxing, although the last night is tomorrow. 

What I saw and heard this evening was very spectacular....no Mozart tonight though. 

Next one is 2012 in Cincinnati, USA.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Any of you boys from Blighty off to the Proms?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> OK, back to Mozart. :icon_smile_big:Cruiser


Here is a complete schedule for Mostly Mozart Festival in New York.

https://new.lincolncenter.org/live/


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

speaking of Summer Music Festivals, was any of you guys there at Woodstock in August 1969?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> speaking of Summer Music Festivals, was any of you guys there at Woodstock in August 1969?


No, was you?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> No, was you?


No I was born 5 years later so I never experienced it at all.


----------

